# Headphone to replace Sony MDR7506



## rmak (Nov 19, 2020)

Hi, my headphone is starting to get those static and scratchy sounds in the higher frequency spectrum. I am noticing it more while dialing in distortion fx on Omnisphere 2. I have had these headphones for quite a while, and I like them.

If I need to replace the headphone, do you all have any recommendations for another pair I should consider purchasing or take advantage of during Black Friday sale? I believe the Sony headphones have a relatively flat frequency response (or no significant boost to any frequency range to my knowledge). I don't know a whole lot about headphones and monitors, so any feedback is appreciated.

Price wise, I would like to try to move up a tier? Maybe try something different, but again, I don't really know too much about what that means. I'm going to be using the headphones mainly to learn hybrid film or video game like scoring that incorporates sound design; I plan to try to process and mangle sounds. I'll be using synthesizers and organic material from samples and orchestral vst s.

I appreciate any feedback. Thanks


----------



## Bender-offender (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi,
A solid, great-sounding pair of headphones are the Audio Technica ATH-M50X. They’re not too expensive and are very good for their price.

A step-up from those, I would recommend Beyerdynamic DT-1770 ot DT-1990s or Sennheiser Hd-600 or HD-650. Or, if you have a bit more funds, I _*highly *_recommend the Focal Clear Pros. Those, to me, are the absolute best sounding studio headphones for their price.

Lastly, find a dealer who allows free returns. Sometimes it takes a while for you to find headphones you enjoy and feel comfortable. So try a bunch before you settle.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 22, 2020)

I'd like to bump this thread as I am also in the market for a new set of headphones, hopefully inexpensive ones. I'm an amateur and use Sonarworks. 

Thank you!


----------



## Drake Bailey (Nov 22, 2020)

I personally have the Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro and LOVE them - I wouldn't listen to music casually on them but they work really well for mixing and composing!


----------



## HotCoffee (Nov 22, 2020)

I have the Beyerdynamic DT 1770 Pro, they are excellent. Highly recommended if you're looking for closed back.


----------



## Scalms (Nov 22, 2020)

I love the sony7506, Ive owned the at40x I think it was and it was much more uncomfortable and muffled sounding compared to the Sony’s. Sony is flat and crystal clear, haven’t had a need for more expensive, but maybe I don’t know what I’m missing? FYI- I’m just a hobbyist so take my advice with a grain of salt


----------



## SlHarder (Nov 22, 2020)

My best friend is in audio production. His at home cans are 7506s. My first pair of 7506 lasted 15 yrs and I'm now on my 2nd. Grass isn't always greener just because you spent more money ...


----------



## Scalms (Nov 22, 2020)

SlHarder said:


> My best friend is in audio production. His at home cans are 7506s. My first pair of 7506 lasted 15 yrs and I'm now on my 2nd. Grass isn't always greener just because you spent more money ...


wow, 15 years?! I bought 2 extra pairs to make sure i had backups, guess I’m good for 45 years before I need to buy again, lol


----------



## Captain Oveur (Nov 22, 2020)

For those looking at Sennheiser HD650 the Drop HD6XX are virtually identical for a much lower price. They're open back unlike the Sony and you'll have to wait a few days for shipping since it's all batch orders.









Massdrop x Sennheiser HD 6XX | Top Rated Open-Back Headphones | Drop


Our all-time best selling open-back audiophile headphones, the Massdrop x Sennheiser HD 6XX is a replacement to the original HD 650 with a refreshed aesthetic & improved utility.




drop.com


----------



## Quasar (Nov 22, 2020)

I'm an amateur too, have never had a high-end set of cans, and I 2nd the ATH-M50X. I alternate between these and the open-back Sennheiser HD 599. The Sennheisers are not very accurate, and seem to artificially bump up the lower frequencies, but they're extremely comfortable to wear. The M50X are less comfortable for extended periods (though not bad) and give a more honest representation.

Between the two, and using _reference tracks_, IMHO totally invaluable for getting a clue with less than expensive equipment in less than perfect rooms, I usually can get a pretty good idea of how they'll translate to my Focal Alpha studio monitors and the rest of the world. It's more about knowing what you have in context than about having particular equipment I think.


----------



## ryans (Nov 22, 2020)

There is an obviously large degree of subjectivity here... but I feel compelled to recommend against the M50X, they're not terrible... but I think they would be a step down from the 7506s.

For my ears the M50X have a very artificial/middy-bloated bass that doesn't translate very well.

For closed back, I do like the Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro as well.


----------



## SlHarder (Nov 23, 2020)

Scalms said:


> wow, 15 years?


I was "just" an audiophile during those years so use was listening to vinyl and cds while kicked back in a chair. My friend liked their sound and build at work because they survived the occasional temperamental guitarist or drummer or producer.


----------



## rmak (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks guys. Looks like Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro or stick with Sony.


----------



## mgnoatto (Nov 23, 2020)

ryans said:


> There is an obviously large degree of subjectivity here... but I feel compelled to recommend against the M50X, they're not terrible... but I think they would be a step down from the 7506s.
> 
> For my ears the M50X have a very artificial/middy-bloated bass that doesn't translate very well.
> 
> For closed back, I do like the Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro as well.


I agree 100% about the M50x!

And to replace a 7506... another 7506


----------



## Instrugramm (Nov 23, 2020)

HD 600 and/ or Ether CX.


----------



## David Kudell (Nov 23, 2020)

Best closed back pair? Love my HD6xx but need something that won’t disturb those around me.


----------



## Captain Oveur (Nov 23, 2020)

"Best" will be highly subjective and scales with price. DT 770 as mentioned before are very popular. DT 1770 is the step up version for three times as much.

There are also planar magnetic drivers, which have their own pros and cons to the more common dynamic drivers. You'd probably find Dan Clark Audio AEON 2 Closed after a dive in that rabbit hole.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 23, 2020)

Are you looking for closed back or is open backed an option? Do you plan on using a headphone amplifier?


----------



## David Kudell (Nov 23, 2020)

Already have a good open back one in the HD 6xx, just looking for something I can use late at night. I have Sony 7506 but they’re not at all neutral, I’d like something flat like my 6xx / 650’s


----------



## Kent (Nov 24, 2020)

rmak said:


> I believe the Sony headphones have a relatively flat frequency response (or no significant boost to any frequency range to my knowledge).



The 7506es are anything but flat. No bass, scooped low-mids, hyped highs, no air; only a narrow mid-band is relatively flat.

Now, flat response is not the end-all, be-all of factors, but definitely do not try to get a 7506 or similar-sounding headphones for their ‘flatness’.

Check out:

https://www.sonarworks.com/blog/gear-reviews/studio-headphone-review-sony-mdr-7506/
as a corollary, if this is your idea of what ‘flat’ should sound like, you will likely find everything else pretty dark-sounding. Luckily it’s pretty easy to recalibrate your ears, but you have to allow some time for that process and not immediately discard possible alternatives.


----------



## ZenBYD (Nov 24, 2020)

I love my HD650s, for what it's worth. I don't know if they're "flat" in a scientific sense... but they reveal a lot of problems for me, and I know them really well - mixed on them for years. I always carry them with me to mix jobs too... you just never know what you're going to find in mix rooms. 

Anyway - HD650s are really comfortable, sound great and give you an accurate picture. Get some replacement pads and a spare cable. You'll need them eventually.


----------



## rmak (Nov 24, 2020)

kmaster said:


> The 7506es are anything but flat. No bass, scooped low-mids, hyped highs, no air; only a narrow mid-band is relatively flat.
> 
> Now, flat response is not the end-all, be-all of factors, but definitely do not try to get a 7506 or similar-sounding headphones for their ‘flatness’.
> 
> ...



Is this why my ears are somewhat bothered at times when I turn up the amplitude? I enjoy the low frequency content at higher amplitudes, but within the same track, when the vocals come in (depending on the vocalist), the sound is harsh. I never knew that. I just thought that our ears are just more sensitive to higher frequencies (and that still may be the case but also when people have hearing loss its usually loss in the higher frequencies), but also I was listening to music with the mid to highs several db s higher than the lows.


----------



## Instrugramm (Nov 24, 2020)

Most closed-backs aren't neutral at all, the Ether CX are the ones that probably come the closest, followed up by the Neumann NDH 20 and the DT 177x, but these are both not neutral enough for a nice mix or even accurate monitoring. (I would never trust DT 770 or DT 1770 either). I will have Argon T60RP soon but I doubt they would be fitting for the job. Whichever you pick, make sure to invest in a good pair of open-backs for reference and pls don't get HD650/ Hd6XX, they're good for listening to music but the mid bass bump makes them unsuitable for mixing and far inferior to HD 600 in that regard. I will never understand why people keep recommending these, I have around 20 pairs of headphones and they would be among the last phones I'd ever choose for mixing.


----------



## Kent (Nov 24, 2020)

HD600s are my personal favorite.


----------



## bill5 (Nov 24, 2020)

Bender-offender said:


> Hi,
> A solid, great-sounding pair of headphones are the Audio Technica ATH-M50X. They’re not too expensive and are very good for their price.


Also not a step up from the 7506s; lateral move at best IMO. And a thumpy low end to boot. I guess useful if you're doing rap or similar (or just love that thumpy low end).




kmaster said:


> The 7506es are anything but flat. No bass, scooped low-mids, hyped highs, no air; only a narrow mid-band is relatively flat.
> 
> Now, flat response is not the end-all, be-all of factors, but definitely do not try to get a 7506 or similar-sounding headphones for their ‘flatness’.
> 
> ...


I disagree and think that article is way off base (surprise, they mention the thumpy AT 50s on several occasions). "These cans are only good when you use our calibration software" doesn't exactly lend credibility either. IMO the 7506s aren't all that bright, they just aren't heavy on the bass, and if they're a little hyped on the high end, I think it provides clarity and that's a good thing. Disclaimer I'm not saying they are necessarily the best ever etc etc, but I do think they are very good and a good bang for the buck and the OP should consider simply getting another pair unless he's prepared to spend A LOT I MEAN A LOT more money.


----------



## Scalms (Nov 24, 2020)

bill5 said:


> Also not a step up from the 7506s; lateral move at best IMO. And a thumpy low end to boot. I guess useful if you're doing rap or similar (or just love that thumpy low end).
> 
> 
> I disagree and think that article is way off base (surprise, they mention the thumpy AT 50s on several occasions). "These cans are only good when you use our calibration software" doesn't exactly lend credibility either. IMO the 7506s aren't all that bright, they just aren't heavy on the bass, and if they're a little hyped on the high end, I think it provides clarity and that's a good thing. Disclaimer I'm not saying they are necessarily the best ever etc etc, but I do think they are very good and a good bang for the buck and the OP should consider simply getting another pair unless he's prepared to spend A LOT I MEAN A LOT more money.


Thanks for your thoughts, I was beginning to doubt myself. I remember getting the Sony’s , and listening with them after using the ATH-MX40 for so long, and thinking about how incredibly clear they sounded, yes brighter but like you said, not in a bad way, they are very musically balanced. i use izotope tonal balance to check my mixes and I’m usually fairly well balanced to my reference tracks, and that’s with using the 7506s, so I’ll stick with what I’ve got.


----------



## Bender-offender (Nov 24, 2020)

bill5 said:


> Also not a step up from the 7506s; lateral move at best IMO. And a thumpy low end to boot. I guess useful if you're doing rap or similar (or just love that thumpy low end).
> 
> 
> I disagree and think that article is way off base (surprise, they mention the thumpy AT 50s on several occasions). "These cans are only good when you use our calibration software" doesn't exactly lend credibility either. IMO the 7506s aren't all that bright, they just aren't heavy on the bass, and if they're a little hyped on the high end, I think it provides clarity and that's a good thing. Disclaimer I'm not saying they are necessarily the best ever etc etc, but I do think they are very good and a good bang for the buck and the OP should consider simply getting another pair unless he's prepared to spend A LOT I MEAN A LOT more money.





bill5 said:


> Also not a step up from the 7506s; lateral move at best IMO. And a thumpy low end to boot. I guess useful if you're doing rap or similar (or just love that thumpy low end).
> 
> 
> I disagree and think that article is way off base (surprise, they mention the thumpy AT 50s on several occasions). "These cans are only good when you use our calibration software" doesn't exactly lend credibility either. IMO the 7506s aren't all that bright, they just aren't heavy on the bass, and if they're a little hyped on the high end, I think it provides clarity and that's a good thing. Disclaimer I'm not saying they are necessarily the best ever etc etc, but I do think they are very good and a good bang for the buck and the OP should consider simply getting another pair unless he's prepared to spend A LOT I MEAN A LOT more money.


Totally.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 24, 2020)

You can’t go wrong with Beyerdynamic headphones. 770s if you need closed back or low impedance for use on a mobile device or laptop. If you’re planning on using a headphone amp, the 990s offer a fantastic sound stage and amazing details. It doesn’t sound like you’re wearing headphones.

All of their models are INSANELY comfortable. You could wear them for hours and not even notice they’re there.


----------



## Windbag (Nov 24, 2020)

The earlier question regarding your needs is fairly important: open or closed headphones and using an amp for higher impedance options make a world of difference.

If you're not needing something for recording (and thus worried about sound bleeding through to a microphone), I'd recommend trying open-backed sets for both fidelity and comfort. Start with Sennheiser (600s and 650s are great...my trusty old 580s are going strong after nearly 20 years), but there are a lot of options.

If you need to monitor recording, you can't really go that route. Those sonys are popular for a reason, they work well enough for critical listening and you can't beat the value. **do yourself a _giant _favor and *pick up a set of velour earcups* for them if you stick to these...or any others that come with faux leather/vinyl stock pads.


For recording, I use the Beyer 770s others have mentioned, and they're decent. I got mine cheap and accordingly have few complaints, apart from the headband pad packing out. I've often heard Denon makes a great closed-back set, and if you aren't overly brand conscious I've now heard a couple trustworthy endorsements of the Monolith planars - I can't personally vouch for them but my other experience with monoprice audio gear and would lead me to believe the reports:

Monolith M565C


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Apr 24, 2021)

I'm going to give the DT 770 Pros a listen next time I'm at an electronics shop. The MDR-CD900ST (Japanese model similar to the 7506) were my first good studio headphones back in the day. When those wore out I tried the AT50x's based on all the great reviews, but I felt like my head was in a vice. 

I'm currently using non-studio headphones (Sony MDR-1AM2) for tracking/checking mixes because they are really comfortable, and I mix on Dynaudio BM6a monitors I scored used from a local music shop for next to nothing. I'm on a hunt for some better studio headphones though as I use headphones most of the time while making music these days.


----------



## Jiffster (Apr 25, 2021)

I've used a lot of headphones over the years. The ones that stand out to me for all round heavy use are without question the sennheiser HD650. Unparalleled in my opinion. Open backed so you can wear them for hours and hours without fatigue. Though this means they aren't necessarily the punchy-est cans out there, they have a very transparent sound provided you don't work next to a building site 🤔


----------



## SlHarder (Apr 25, 2021)

Jiffster said:


> without question the sennheiser HD650. Unparalleled in my opinion.


For folks on a budget the recently released Senn HD560S offer an open back with flat response at $200. They share many of the same characteristics as their upscale siblings.


----------



## Karljazz (Apr 28, 2021)

HotCoffee said:


> I have the Beyerdynamic DT 1770 Pro, they are excellent. Highly recommended if you're looking for closed back.


absolutely agree! I have them for few years already and very pleased with them also as closed back.


----------

